
This Tiny Gaming Console Can Play Retro Games from 28 Different Systems - evo_9
http://gizmodo.com/this-tiny-gaming-console-can-play-retro-games-from-28-d-1789726792?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+kotaku%2Ffull+%28Kotaku%29
======
ulysses
This is an indiegogo campaign, planned to ship q2 2017:

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/retroengine-sigma-mini-
co...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/retroengine-sigma-mini-console-
media-player-cool#/)

Looks pretty cool...

